# Good 2x2x2 Cube



## BrunoAD (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a EastSheen 2x2x2, but do not like it. It is much too loose for me and I do not know if it is possible to tighten it up. It feels like it is about to fall apart. 

Who makes high quality 2x2x2s?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 29, 2010)

You could've done a search on this one, or One Answer Question Thread.

Well, the 2 best 2x2x2 out there are Lan Lan and Ghost Hand. You can buy them from PopBuying, but since you're in USA, I would suggest Cube Depot or SpeedCube Shop instead.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> I have a EastSheen 2x2x2, but do not like it. It is much too loose for me and I do not know if it is possible to tighten it up. It feels like it is about to fall apart.
> 
> Who makes high quality 2x2x2s?



Most people like lan lan. Some like maru, but not me personally. My favorite 2x2 is the ghosthand. It is just like an eastsheen, but with screw/spring mech. It is very fast withought feeling like its going to fall apart, and can cut corners well


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

I prefer ES to LL.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> I have a EastSheen 2x2x2, but do not like it. It is much too loose for me and I do not know if it is possible to tighten it up. It feels like it is about to fall apart.
> 
> Who makes high quality 2x2x2s?





Kirjava said:


> I prefer ES to LL.



I agree with that. ES was my favorite for quite a while, even not being modded. I think the GH is better out of the box thou

[email protected]: I got a 1LLL due to a random alg I learned from you.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> BrunoAD said:
> 
> 
> > I have a EastSheen 2x2x2, but do not like it. It is much too loose for me and I do not know if it is possible to tighten it up. It feels like it is about to fall apart.
> ...


Please tell.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rayne said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > BrunoAD said:
> ...



Was just a 2 edge flip, without changing permutation. Easy alg, I just never thought I'd get it using CFOP.

The alg is: M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2M'U'M'U'M' And I don't know why I learned it. lol.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 29, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> You could've done a search on this one, or One Answer Question Thread.
> 
> Well, the 2 best 2x2x2 out there are Lan Lan and *Ghost Hand*. You can buy them from PopBuying, but since you're in USA, I would suggest Cube Depot or SpeedCube Shop instead.



please link..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 29, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> The alg is: M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2M'U'M'U'M' And I don't know why I learned it. lol.



No.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the LL. However, I can get about the same times with my very broken in ES. It's just that I like having multiple 2x2x2's. Also, the ES are more durable, my LL pops quite a lot. Maru's are supposedly good also.

@dunpeal: Isn't that just the edge flip algorithm with 2 extra moves?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> The alg is: M'U'M'U'M'U'M'U2M'U'M'U'M' And I don't know why I learned it.




Heh, I don't even know that specific alg.

EDIT; I use something else but I just found MUM'U'MUM'UM'U2MUM2UM2U2


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 29, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > You could've done a search on this one, or One Answer Question Thread.
> ...



Woops im not sure if ghost hand 2x2x2 are on popbuying. I'm lazy for links...


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 29, 2010)

ghosthand


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have only used ES and LL and I like LL much better, ES is too easy to get +2'd


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 29, 2010)

Shenshou > Maru > Lan Lan > Diansheng > Eastsheen.

don't get me wrong, Eastsheen is an incrediable cube. I think the best 2x2-ers in the world still uses eastsheen mostly.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2010)

Ghost Hand or Shenhou?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > You could've done a search on this one, or One Answer Question Thread.
> ...



Here's the link. Just wanna say, it is the boxiest cube ever, seriously.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Also, the ES are more durable, my LL pops quite a lot.


What? I have 2 LanLans, and neither has ever popped. In fact, I didn't even know it was possible for it to pop. How exactly do you make that happen? :confused:


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone actually tried the modded ES2x2? We love it here. Personally it is BETTER than the Lanlan. (I own the ES2x2modded, but I've only tried the Lanlan.)

I know the lanlan pops badly at times, but are there any mods that fix the problem? If not, then I can say that's an advantage for the ES 2x2 modded.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 30, 2010)

I switched out the springs of my LanLan with mini DS springs and it is very fast, cuts corners well, and never pops. It dod pop a lot before I changed the springs.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 30, 2010)

Shenshou 2x2??

WTF? link please?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 30, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> What? I have 2 LanLans, and neither has ever popped. In fact, I didn't even know it was possible for it to pop. How exactly do you make that happen? :confused:



Internal pop. One of the edges pops out from the centers.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 30, 2010)

I have an even worse LL. It pops about ever 10 times internally, & about every 100 externally. I lost an edge on this one, & the custodians grandson at Iowa took my other one.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> & the custodians grandson at Iowa took my other one.



What the...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > & the custodians grandson at Iowa took my other one.
> ...



Long story. 

Back on topic: Are the DS springs people interchange for the 3x3x3 or 2x2x2?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Back on topic: Are the DS springs people interchange for the 3x3x3 or 2x2x2?



The springs are from the miniDS 3x3.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 30, 2010)

and you put them in the lanlan 2x2 to make it a ........Arcalan


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > What? I have 2 LanLans, and neither has ever popped. In fact, I didn't even know it was possible for it to pop. How exactly do you make that happen? :confused:
> ...



Wow, maybe you guys just got a bad one or something? I've never experienced anything like that, and I'm pretty rough with them.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

ARCALAN!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 30, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Wow, maybe you guys just got a bad one or something? I've never experienced anything like that, and I'm pretty rough with them.



I've personally only had 1 internal pop. I've never had one while actually cubing though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...


loosen it a bunch, then see what happens, also

ARCALAN!!!!


----------



## BrunoAD (Apr 30, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Well, the 2 best 2x2x2 out there are Lan Lan and Ghost Hand. You can buy them from PopBuying.



I looked on PopBuying for both of those 2x2x2s, but without success. Does someone have a link, please? Their search appears broken.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## Bapao (Dec 29, 2010)

My EastSheen 2x2 locks up really badly like on every second turn. Is it DOA? I hate the thing with a passion....


----------



## theace (Dec 29, 2010)

Refer to the thread in my sig. It holds links to all 3 of the good 2x2s. The lanlan, ghosthand and eastsheen. There's also links to reviews and all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

b4p4076 said:


> My EastSheen 2x2 locks up really badly like on every second turn. Is it DOA? I hate the thing with a passion....


 
Get a ShengShou/Ghosthand or LanLan


----------

